# Parent- und Child-Elemente mit gleiche Namen, geht das ?



## Jimyx (14. Apr 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe eine Frage, die ich mir leider zwecks Suche nicht selbst beantworten konnte. 

Ist es in XML möglich, dass ein Elternelement den selben Namen hat wie seine Kinder. Hier ein Beispiel:


```
<Auto>
   <Auto>
      Car
   </Auto>
</Auto>
```

Schon mal danke für eure Hilfe. 

Beste Grüße
Jimyx


----------



## stg (14. Apr 2015)

Ja


----------

